# Rainbow Kribensis Spawning - Need help!



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Looks like my rainbow kribs have another set of eggs about to hatch - the last few batches the fry was around for 3 to 4 weeks and then slowly disappeared. I had one non-parent krib (I thought he was the culprit) in the tank which I have removed prior to the last batch of fry, and the fry still ended up disappearing - I know the parents are supposed to take care of the fry, but is it possible they are eating the fry? The tank has no other inhabitants at this point other than some amano shrimp and snails. I also have a pre-filter so the fry should be safe from the HOB. 

Should I remove the parents before or after the fry hatches? Would much appreciate some help! Thanks in advance.

Kimyee


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are the Amano shrimp? If they are larger adults, they may be the culprits. The adults are quite voracious feeders. It’s good that you removed the other non-paired adult.

JM2¢

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The amano shrimp are about 1.5 to 2 inches...that would be a little unexpected but huh - it's a possibility!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kribensis parents are usually very good at looking after their babies. Likely someone else is the culprit in the tank. Especially after several weeks


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

There's no one else in the tank - except amano shrimp, one very very full assassin snail, and a bunch of MTS. The first batch they did a good job and raised about 10 juvies which they eventually started chasing away...but there's been no survivors from the subsequent 3 batches. I removed all other fish the last batch, and the fry still disappeared within 1 to 1.5 weeks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kribensis usually are good parents. How big is the breeding tank? I used to have 20 longs for breeding them. If it is less then 12 X 30 footprint they may not feel comfortable and may be eating their spawn.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I’ve had Krib pairs in the past where the male ate the fry after a few weeks. You might want to try to remove the male and leave only the female with the fry. That’s what worked best for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, your should remove the frys after they are 2-3 weeks old. I had the same issue. The first time they took care with great dedication after that the subsequent batches kept disappearing. I started taking them out after 3 weeks and kept them in a breeding net in the same tank and fed them hitkari first bites. 
All good after that.


----------

